# New P-01 at the range today...



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

Now I think I know what all the excitement over CZ's is about...Went through 200 rounds today at the range without a single hic-cup...Absolutely flawless...Shoots where you aim it,feels great in my hand,as fun as it gets to shoot...I thought the wifes' M&P 9c was the deal...I really like the M&P,But man,this CZ is something else ! It feels like an extension of your hand...Recoil was minimal...I can't wait to get back there again.. I own five handguns right now,and if I could only keep one,I promise you,it would be this one...I definitely see another CZ in my future... Thanks to all for all of the great input and advice on these awesome handguns!


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

Good report J.D. I'm picking my 97b tomorrow and can't wait. CZ's all are beautiful pistols. I hear nothing but good reports on all sizes and calibers.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

The P-01 is a great pistol! I had a choice between the P-01 and the SP-01 and chose the latter. Both are excellent. I hope you enjoy a lifetime of great service from you fine new firearm.


----------



## Dan Carson (Apr 28, 2009)

What's the difference between the P-01 and the Sp-01?


----------



## redpenguin01 (Apr 16, 2009)

Dan Carson said:


> What's the difference between the P-01 and the Sp-01?


An SP-01 is full size (4.75"), while the P-01 is a compact (3.9"). Same basic design between them though..


----------



## Dan Carson (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you for your information!:smt023


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Dan Carson said:


> What's the difference between the P-01 and the Sp-01?


There are a several differences besides the barrel length such as mag capacity, caliber option, safety features, etc.

P-01

SP-01


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

J D said:


> Now I think I know what all the excitement over CZ's is about...Went through 200 rounds today at the range without a single hic-cup...Absolutely flawless...Shoots where you aim it,feels great in my hand,as fun as it gets to shoot...I thought the wifes' M&P 9c was the deal...I really like the M&P,But man,this CZ is something else ! It feels like an extension of your hand...Recoil was minimal...I can't wait to get back there again.. I own five handguns right now,and if I could only keep one,I promise you,it would be this one...I definitely see another CZ in my future... Thanks to all for all of the great input and advice on these awesome handguns!


I told ya man, it's top notch  Glad to hear you like it :smt023


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Very good report. I just purchased a Kahr CW9 for my everyday CCW gun. I am debating between the CZ75 P-01 and the FNP-9. I lhave not shot either but have read and heard only good things about both. It is always best for me to hear from those that own and have used them.

Thank you for the input. It is what I hoped a new owner would say.

RCG


----------



## redpenguin01 (Apr 16, 2009)

recoilguy said:


> Very good report. I just purchased a Kahr CW9 for my everyday CCW gun. I am debating between the CZ75 P-01 and the FNP-9. I lhave not shot either but have read and heard only good things about both. It is always best for me to hear from those that own and have used them.
> 
> Thank you for the input. It is what I hoped a new owner would say.
> 
> RCG


You around the burnsville area RCG? 
Possibly could meet up at the range to let you try the full-sized sp01 version.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I am in Willmar but get to the cities often. I have relatives in Eagan and Hastings which are both right near B'ville. I will let you know next time I will be down maybe we could meet and put a few rounds down range. Thanks for the offer!!!

RCG


----------



## redpenguin01 (Apr 16, 2009)

For sure.. shoot me a private message anytime and I'll give you my contact info. 
~RP


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Will do next time I get down that way

RCG


----------

